# My dogs like talking



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

They are so cute, they have mandatory bed meetings quite a few times a day. These meetings seem to happen at random.  So much growling and grooming and goofyness.

I was trying to get Preston to do his rolling growls and barks at the end with a funny voice...He'll normally go on and on!

Lol, and the dogs just heard their voices on the computer and started up again! What hams!

Oh, and this is where i found Buddy (the bearded dragon) today. He was in my closet resting over the top of a folding chair as if it were a hammock! So my closet is a little messy too, just ignore it - that's what I do. 










And this is...Well, just because. None of these pictures do this lizards attitude justice, he is such a character!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Haha! That was to funny. Your fur kids are adorable. Loved the video!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks.  Preston, the black pup with white on his chest, is by far the loudest and most talkative when people get him going. Man can he bellow.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

That was cute! Great looking pups! Lucky is a talker too....every morning when I come down stairs she greets me with a "wooo wooo woooo".... :tongue1:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

luvMyBRT said:


> That was cute! Great looking pups! Lucky is a talker too....every morning when I come down stairs she greets me with a "wooo wooo woooo".... :tongue1:


It must just be certain dogs that love to talk.......Shadey does the "wroo wroo wroo" every morning for breakfast. He is SUCH a morning guy. Rocky is suppose to be part husky but the chow in him takes over and he NEVER makes a sound. Rarely even barks.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

LOL! What a crew!! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

How adorable. I just love it! The beardy is cute too, does he have free range of your room at times?


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Lol thanks guys, I just love talkers! 
Ashley Buddy has free range of my room most of the day. He has a huge cage we built but he hates staying in it and will do whatever he can to escape. We designed the cage so he can get onto a window from a huge branch and onto the floor to roam from a ladder. When I'm home and watching him he can roam the rest of the house. He likes the dogs and the dogs like him so that makes my life easy. His current cage is like 8x4x3 ft inside, we want to make him an outdoor one that is about 20x10x5 for the warmer months. He just needs a lot of space to run, climb, and be happy. I thought Bearded dragons were lazy but he is extremely active and not even full grown yet.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Too cute! What do you think they are saying to each other? Team meeting on plans to take over the world?


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

How cute!!

My boxer girl was a talker. She would stomp her front feet and talk to me when she wanted something. My boxer boy and girl were like an old married couple. They were such a perfect pair. They played, slept, and argued together. My girl would get very loud during verbal spats. It sounded horrible, almost vicious, but never physical; just verbal.:smile:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Awww that's too cute RaisingWolves, man I wish everyone could get videos of their talkers. xD I think it's just too funny watching the "woo woo woos" like Sara said!

MischiefGirl, I could swear they are having a debate on how to open the garage door and get into the freezer!!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

This is them yesterday. We were grilling at the lake for mothers day. :]


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

What a great video!


----------

